# Stud rights in puppy contract?



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a question for all of you who breed in regards to your contract for a male show prospect. Do you include future stud rights in your contract? If so, is it with or without compensation to the buyer? Is there any limit to the number of breedings you get, or is it for the breeding life of the dog? Just trying to get a feel for what's "typical."

Thanks!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Generally, if this is part of the contract, it is that the breeder can use the male for no fee and no end date. If you want an "end date", talk to the breeder and see if he/she would agree on this. Usually, this is only done with a dog the breeder thinks is exceptional. The breeder of my year old Sheltie has stud rights, doesn't bother me, and he is exceptionally nice.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Personally, I'd also want to know who has the "say so" as to whether or not he can ever be neutered too. What happens if you want him neutered for some reason, someday, and the breeder disagrees because she has stud rights? Just something else to think about.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have only ever done this one time. For Brio's Sire. His contract stated that we had the right to use him one time, and if the owner wanted to neuter him at any time that she could. The contract can be written any way the two parties agree on. It worked out very well for both of us, since we ended up with Brio, like we planned a couple of generations prior, and there was absolutely no expense for the new owner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> Personally, I'd also want to know who has the "say so" as to whether or not he can ever be neutered too. What happens if you want him neutered for some reason, someday, and the breeder disagrees because she has stud rights? Just something else to think about.


This IS something to think about and write into the agreement ahead of time. I have a friend with Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers. Her male was purchased with the breeder having future breeding rights, but nothing more was specified in the contract. He had meningitis last fall, and although the etiology was unclear and it may have been bacterial in origin, I guess there is a specific syndrome in Tollers that includes a specific type of meningitis (SRMA). My friend is very reluctant to have him bred, where they don't know FOR SURE that his meningitis was not something other than this syndrome. (though it has never been seen in this breeder's dogs before) He has his championship, and has passed all his other health tests, so the breeder is still interested, though she has no immediate plans.

He is a wonderful entire male, so there is no immediate urgency in terms of neutering him, but IF the breeder insists on a breeding, it could get sticky. Right now, my friend is just hoping she won't push it.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I would say that it really depends on the situation, but in general stud rights means what Becky said, no fee and no end date. If that is objectionable, then you can always talk to the breeder and see if you can put a limit on the amount of stud service. When I retain stud rights, it is only on my own personal bitches, so if someone co-owned a female with me they would have to pay the stud fee. 

If you did decide to neuter at a future date, that would have to be a joint decision between you and your breeder. Of course there is always the option of freezing semen...but you need to understand that you are giving the breeder a legal right to stud service and you can't just change your mind and neuter the dog later on without at least informing them first. After that, it will just depend on what is stipulated in the contract.


----------

